# Expat Insurance



## Vichka (May 13, 2016)

Hello, I would like to move to live permanently in Thailand and I don't know what kind of insurance is best to choose? I read a lot of different reviews about the European insurance companies and realized that they don't reimburse the costs of health or take a very long time. Is there someone who lives in Thailand that can advise me for an insurance company ?


----------

